# 20KW Xenon Searchlight



## AN-TVS-3 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just discovered this forum and spent hours searching old threads.

First of all, I'm almost tearful to learn that there are others who share my freakish interest in flashlights (hand me a tissue so I can finish this post...thank you...ok, I'm good to go).

I'm also fascinated to learn that I'm not the first flashlight fanatic to "GO BIG". For the last 5 years, I have invested much of my spare time and most of my spare cash to build "the world's brightest mobile light" using a vintage firetruck as the foundation and a surplus military 30 inch 20KW xenon searchlight for the beamthrower. 

This is not a commercial project, but rather sort of a personal challenge that has become more like an obsession. 

I acquired a total of 8 old AN-TVS-3 searchlights from NASA, Carbon Arc operators, and other sources all over the country in order to get one unit working. After I finish the searchlight truck (another 3-5 years?) then I plan on restoring one of the other (trailer mounted) lights to its original military configuration.

I'm using a 70KW diesel aircraft ground power unit (400hz AC) for power. When completed, the truck should be capable of powering two of these searchlights simultaneously.

I have operated the light during nighttime only a few times. My shop is so close to Bush Intercontinental Airport, I'm worried about getting into trouble with the FAA if I shine the beam into the the surrounding airspace.

The beam is pretty awesome. A little scary, really. But, I have not gotten any beamshot photos that do it justice. When the truck is together, I hope to have a "beam rumble" with one of my local Carbon Arc operators.

I could sure use some feedback and advice from this forum.

First of all, am I the only one trying to run one of these lights, or has anybody heard of somebody trying to do this before?

Also, how valid is my claim that this is the "world's brightest mobile light"? Some of the literature credits this light with producing 1.3 billion candela. After reading the information on this forum, I understand that candela, or candlepower, may not be the best way to measure brightness for comparison purposes. 

I don't want to make unjustifiable claims. I figure you candlepower guys are the experts. How does my light measure up?

I have other technical questions. Does anybody on this forum have actual experience operating liquid cooled xenon lamps?


----------



## AN-TVS-3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Link for some pics of the light:

www.brettpeabody.com


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Apr 24, 2010)

That's a great project, well done on getting it all up and running. 

There are a few guys on this forum running some VSS-1 and VSS-2 spotlights in the spotlight's and hid section you may get more responses in there. 

Also here is some links you might be interested in

AN/VSS-1 thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.co/vb/showthread.php?t=110558

AN/VSS-3 thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396

300w Blackhawk Targeting Light:
http://www.candlepowerforums.co/vb/showthread.php?t=167229

60Inch Carbon Arc Lamp:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170556


----------



## YAK-28 (Apr 24, 2010)

awesome... i think you found the right place. i wonder if this could be thought of for edc? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kingofwylietx (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't help with the light, but I have to say that I love the lines of that fire truck. It looks great!


----------

